# painting condos treasure island florida



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I can't believe how much my guys have completed in 1 week with 4 guys!
They should finish this tomorrow


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> I can't believe how much my guys have completed in 1 week with 4 guys!
> They should finish this tomorrow
> Exterior Painting of Condos in Treasure Island Florida 727.542.2946 - YouTube


nobody cares. :no:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks Mr Franchise.You are always a ray of sunshine on an otherwise dreary day


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

looks great aaron thanks for sharing!!!!!!!!! hows the roof cleaning buisness??


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Actually pretty busy.Not enough to be overwhelming.Believe it or not I still get out & do most of that with a helper. We have been doing alot of exterior cleaning as well.
Here is 1 we just finished Saturday. I call it the chocolate roof


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Always nice to see a pro at work!


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks Aaron. I really enjoy watching your videos every time. Great to see different kinds of jobs you do, how you do them, and the dialogue is quite cool.

On your facebook page, you had a video that you took when you were checking out the place. IT made it sound like you were doing some kind of a proposal via video, what were you actually doing?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Dunbar Painting said:


> Thanks Aaron. I really enjoy watching your videos every time. Great to see different kinds of jobs you do, how you do them, and the dialogue is quite cool.
> 
> On your facebook page, you had a video that you took when you were checking out the place. IT made it sound like you were doing some kind of a proposal via video, what were you actually doing?


Exactly that. When a potential customer is unable to meet with me due to scheduling differences. I will send them a video along with our detailed proposal.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> Exactly that. When a potential customer is unable to meet with me due to scheduling differences. I will send them a video along with our detailed proposal.


Well it was definitely awesome. A fantastic way for a fairly intimate experience with someone who can't be there. It shows your methodology and thought process. Although nothing can really beat a walk around WITH a customer... still a good solution!


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

1 week for 4 guys is very impressive. Sounds like a profitable job.

Looking good as always.


----------

